# Skippy and Jiffy peanut butter?



## RockDiscipline (Mar 15, 2005)

i know that these peanut butters aren't as good for you since they're not natural.

but can i include them in a bulk? if not as a normal meal routine, a cheating meal they would be fine right?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Yea, they are fine.  There were some debates on this a while back.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2005)

even though it was debated i would shy away from things with trans fat.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Cardinal (Mar 15, 2005)

Skippy, now that is some good stuff right there, long as its crunchy.  See, if its crunchy that makes all the trans fat in it okay.

Seriously though, I would just go for almond or cashew butter.  You'll never go back to peanuts.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 15, 2005)

Do you ever wonder why skippy or jif peanut butter doesn't separate?  Or why it can stay on the shelf so long and not require fridgeration?  Yup, trans fat


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Do I need to refrigerate my natty PB?  Shit..


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Do I need to refrigerate my natty PB?  Shit..


.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

That was a serious question!  Man, I have been eating too much of the other shit, so I thought it would be ok to sit on the shelf


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> That was a serious question!  Man, I have been eating too much of the other shit, so I thought it would be ok to sit on the shelf


Yes, you need to refridgerate it - not only to stop it from seperating, but to help prevent the oils from going rancid.


----------



## ApacheBL (Mar 16, 2005)

JIF = so bad, and yet, ssssoooooooo ggooooddddd. Now you got me jonesing for it


----------



## Velvet (Mar 16, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yes, you need to refridgerate it - not only to stop it from seperating, but to help prevent the oils from going rancid.



Unless you are like me and it's empty before it has a chance to go rancid


----------



## NipsMG (Mar 16, 2005)

Uh oh.

 I never refrigerate mine either.

 Maybe I should start?


----------



## ReelBigFish (Mar 16, 2005)

I don't know but this is the best peanut butter i've ever had.






 haha....but on their site it says that they have a natty pb that coming out that will be shelf stable??? hmm..


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2005)

Put mine in the fridge.. its been on the shelf 2 weeks.  Still tastes fine


----------



## musclepump (Mar 16, 2005)

Adam's peanut butter for me, and yes, IN THE FRIDGE!


----------



## LAM (Mar 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> That was a serious question!  Man, I have been eating too much of the other shit, so I thought it would be ok to sit on the shelf



it depends on how long it takes you to finish the jar.  I've been eating natty pb off the shelf for about 28 years.  no problems here


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2005)

My jar is close to gone.  Im going to estimate between 3-4 weeks.  I liked it on the shelf better, in the fridge it gets hard.


----------



## doeslayer (Mar 18, 2005)

Maranatha brand from costco in a twin pack is a little better than adams in my opinion.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 18, 2005)

I have definitely never had to use the fridge.  I can count on my fingers the number of times that the peanut butter jar has lasted more than 24 hours once opened.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Put mine in the fridge.. its been on the shelf 2 weeks.  Still tastes fine



Hey it could be worse... I think I told you Rod's mum sends care packages weekly of all sorts of stuff, I keep telling Rod he's got to tell her to stop sending perishables because we can't keep up.  Last weekend I threw out about 15 jars of natural peanut butter with an expiry date sometime in 2003, I decided to check the two open jars in the fridge that Rod is working on, yup 2003, he's says they taste great!   

(Hmmm... I wonder if this is why he's been off work with a stomach upset for the past four days! lol)


----------



## sara (Mar 18, 2005)

Peter Pan!!!!  
j/k I would get my Peanut butter from natural super market


----------



## musclepump (Mar 18, 2005)

NOTHING is better than Adam's!


----------



## sabre81 (Mar 19, 2005)

i havent ever refridgerated my nat PB.  So far so good


----------



## thajeepster (Mar 19, 2005)

i had a question on adams natural pb, its listed as 210 cals per 2 tbsp, but every other natty pb ive seen is 190?  Where is the extra 20 cals coming from?  Do they add more oil or something?


----------



## KentDog (Mar 20, 2005)

My natural peanut butter is 210 calories as well (Smucker's - tastes great!).


----------



## thajeepster (Mar 20, 2005)

yeah, kinda strange.


----------



## thajeepster (Mar 20, 2005)

whats ur guys' opinions on sesame butter (tahini)?  Is that just as good as peanut butter?  or even almond butter for that matter.


----------

